# What rocks are neutral?



## Danny (21 Jan 2013)

Thinking of going with only RO and want to use rock in the scape but what is available that is totally neutral and will not effect the hardness at all?


----------



## nayr88 (21 Jan 2013)

I've got a feeling dragon stone is ok. Will you be remineralising the RO or cutting with tap water?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Jan 2013)

Dragon stone and slate pebbles are fine, maple leaf rock is suposed to be and would guess pagoda stone.  Im sure there are others though...


----------



## Danny (21 Jan 2013)

Straight RO with Cardinal Tetra's


----------



## nayr88 (21 Jan 2013)

Nice 

Dragon stone is really reeeeaaally nice, you an get some air size chunks of it too, and it's easy to manipulate and break bits of to get nice shapes.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

ADA Manten stone, is really nice. With shades of purple and green, you know when you see oil in puddles? Them deep rich colours, thats the colours in the manten stone. 

I love it.

It also oozes wealth


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> ADA Manten stone, is really nice. With shades of purple and green, you know when you see oil in puddles? Them deep rich colours, thats the colours in the manten stone.
> 
> I love it.
> 
> It also oozes wealth


Ask nath how much it was...  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Ask nath how much it was...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2




Don't


----------



## Ady34 (21 Jan 2013)

50p per tonne


----------



## Piece-of-fish (22 Jan 2013)

A kidney?


----------



## somethingfishy (22 Jan 2013)

Nah they know you have two kidneys they would want both 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (22 Jan 2013)

Is it THAT much ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Jan 2013)

I bought 2 rocks for £60?

The bits in my Shrimp mini M


----------



## BigTom (22 Jan 2013)

I'm rather keen on the red igneous rocks in the stream half a mile from my house. Attractive, inert and most importantly not £30 a rock 

Bit heavy though!


----------



## dw1305 (22 Jan 2013)

Hi all,
If you go for really hard rocks/pebbles from a builders merchant etc, you should be all right even if they are carboniferous limestone. Just take a 6" nail or nail file with you and try and scratch the ones you like the colour of.


BigTom said:


> red igneous rocks


Any igneous rock should be all right, if you avoid ones with obvious veins of iron pyrites (Fool's gold). Most dark coloured rocks will also be OK, as limestones are normally in the white, pale grey, cream colour range. Of the light coloured rock, any with obvious quartz crystals will also be OK, and you can get some really nice pebbles of granite for a light look, or gabbro for darker colours. Beaches are always a good source, as the majority of pebbles will be silica based, as they are much more resistant to wear, and over time the softer rocks are eroded away leaving the harder quartz based ones to accumulate.

Softer rocks you need to scrape some fragments from and then apply an acid to them, HCl is best, but spirit vinegar will do. Assuming they don't bubble they are OK.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Danny (22 Jan 2013)

Cheers for all the input guys, who would of thought finding some rocks would be such a challenge pmsl


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Jan 2013)

Danny said:


> Cheers for all the input guys, who would of thought finding some rocks would be such a challenge pmsl



..Or is finding yourself the underlying problem? Danielsonn


----------



## Danny (22 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> ..Or is finding yourself the underlying problem? Danielsonn


 
Hmmmmmmmmmmmm......................Sorry mate lost me with that one pmsl


----------



## Ady34 (22 Jan 2013)

He's gone all 'karate kid' on you Danny!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> He's gone all 'karate kid' on you Danny!





All deep and shiz, Mr. Muyagi style.


----------



## kirk (30 Jan 2013)

I use malvern stone in my tanks. It's pink and white. I've seen dragon stone? on eBay for as little as 1.50 a kg or is this not cheap they post too. I saw 25kg for 30 squid. very nice rock not sure it would look that good with my pea gravel.


----------

